# ask me about my boehner



## Bobskunk (Jul 2, 2010)

[yt]skdwrdVSjjo[/yt]

edit: why is this in LP I specifically posted this in R&R i demand to speak with a manager


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

your boehner's lookin a little orange bob


----------



## Bobskunk (Jul 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> your boehner's lookin a little orange bob


 
if obummer has his way he won't be looking too orange for long

first step is taxing tanning booths next step is killing anyone who doesn't go along with his loony leftist socialist plan give me a heavily bronzed skin tone or give me death


----------

